# Why is cod liver oil not recommended for dogs?



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

On our walk today I got talking with a woman who gives her dog cod liver capsules (It has arthritis). It got me thinking for I was sure I had read something about it not being good for dogs, but I wasn't sure.
Since doing research (Main reason I researched is because I want to give salmon oil to my pup since she won't touch fish) all I have found is people suggest salmon oil instead, and they mention some vitamins in cod liver oil can cause health problems - But what ones can it cause? 

This is mainly to satisfy my own curiosity, since I came across a dog forum and there they suggested a teaspoon a day of cod liver oil. The thread however was 3 years old.

Thanks if you can help


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

they can OD on vit A and D in CLO as they are fat soluble so get stored in the liver i believe and can cause damage


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It is extremely high in vitamin A, and fat soluble, so any excess is stored in the body rather than excreted. Dogs _can_ have cod liver oil, but it's not recommended to be fed daily - a week on, a week off - would be a good pattern to follow if you did want to use it. But really there is no need when salmon or other fish body oil is so much more beneficial, and can be administered to bowel tolerance if required.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the answers  

I feel like I have so much to learn, still 

Edit : About dogs, that is. 
It's nice having somewhere like here where you can just ask these things. Thanks again


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Glucosamine might be better for the dog with arthritis.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I give it to Kali three times a week because my vet said unlike other fish oils it has an anti inflammatory affect which can help with her mild HD instead of using a NSAID. I think you have to give large amounts for it to be harmful and I'd rather not use NSAID's if I can help it. I amazed at how well Kali has been walking, her limp has completely gone and she has no exercise restriction at all, hasn't done for around two months. Just don't overdo the dosage with any supplement as its never a good idea. 

Looking at a video I took of her out walking today I don't know if its the CLO or glucosamine/chondroitin but something has drastically improved her health.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Malmum said:


> I give it to Kali three times a week because my vet said unlike other fish oils it has an anti inflammatory affect which can help with her mild HD instead of using a NSAID. I think you have to give large amounts for it to be harmful and I'd rather not use NSAID's if I can help it. I amazed at how well Kali has been walking, her limp has completely gone and she has no exercise restriction at all, hasn't done for around two months. Just don't overdo the dosage with any supplement as its never a good idea.
> 
> Looking at a video I took of her out walking today I don't know if its the CLO or glucosamine/chondroitin but something has drastically improved her health.


At least her health has improved  
That's the main thing that matters


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

My parents always gave there G. Sheppard's Cod Liver tablets from simply supplements one a day never had issues if anything was always great bill healthy they both lived till 16 & 17 yrs old.
I also give my Beagle, one a day but I have read its down to how much dosage you give to the dog and if they are over weight where the issues happen.

I've always had doubt about using it but again I've spoken to ppl at KennelGate, other dog owners and my folks they all said the same give it to there dogs so it must be ok really.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

there is also the issue with vitamin e - from what i understand all oil turns rancid as soon as its exposed to air/light. to the body rancid oil is a toxin and requires vitamin e to neutralise. i was told that liver oils turn rancid more quickly than other oils so if you feed them you need to up the vit e, as well. this is not normally a problem for dogs on a commercial diet, but if you raw feed/ home cook this should be taken into account.

btw: in humans (not sure about dogs) All omega fatty acids reduce inflammation. i take a high dose fish oil (not liver) to help manage my arthritis.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

sopott said:


> btw: in humans (not sure about dogs) All omega fatty acids reduce inflammation. i take a high dose fish oil (not liver) to help manage my arthritis.


I am not sure where you got this information but it is erroneous. It is only Omega 3s that reduce inflammation, that is not true for most Omega 6 or Omega 9.

Whenever you add oil to foods (whatever the source) extra Vitamin E is required as the former depletes the body of the latter.

HTH


----------



## Teresa1951 (Jan 9, 2018)

SixStar said:


> It is extremely high in vitamin A, and fat soluble, so any excess is stored in the body rather than excreted. Dogs _can_ have cod liver oil, but it's not recommended to be fed daily - a week on, a week off - would be a good pattern to follow if you did want to use it. But really there is no need when salmon or other fish body oil is so much more beneficial, and can be administered to bowel tolerance if required.


Hi
I am new on here and have just read your reply regarding cod liver oil. Can you tell me where pure salmon fish body oil is available as when I search they all say omega 3, omega 6 and omega 9 but do not explain clearly what the capsules contain ie fish oil contents. Hope you can help me as my dog has severe dry flaky skin and I feel what you suggest would be excellent for her.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Teresa1951 said:


> Hi
> I am new on here and have just read your reply regarding cod liver oil. Can you tell me where pure salmon fish body oil is available as when I search they all say omega 3, omega 6 and omega 9 but do not explain clearly what the capsules contain ie fish oil contents. Hope you can help me as my dog has severe dry flaky skin and I feel what you suggest would be excellent for her.


Welcome to the forum 
This thread is a very old one and the member you quoted isn't a member anymore but you can pick up Salmon oil from most places these days.
Holland and Barrett will do some but if you want to order online then I get mine from here
https://www.berriewoodwholesale.co....30/?sct_t=1515511321&sct_q=salmon+oil&sct_r=1


----------



## Our Pets Health (Dec 28, 2017)

cod liver oil is perfectly safe to give daily so long as an appropriate amount is given. This will vary depending on a dogs weight and also if it has any other disease (kidney disease, heart disease and others). So long as an appropriate dose is given it is these sources of essential fatty acids that actually have proven to be the best supplements to help with the management of arthritis.
overdose is normally due to the vitamin a content and can cause a number of issues, liver damage being the most likely but also skin changes, reduced tear production and blood clotting problems. In my understanding this is very rare and certainly not something I've ever come across and I frequently recommend this to my patients.
I have a whole video on the holistic management of arthritis that discusses these supplements among other things:


----------

